# Valve spring help.



## 11bravogoat (Sep 21, 2013)

I am installing a new cam soon and I want to know the difference between the stock valve springs and the single beehive springs from texas speed. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock springs are weaker and will not control a higher lift cam plus they coil bind after a certain lift. You need to select springs based off what cam lift and profile, the type of driving (RPM) you'll be using it as well as if you want double or bee hive. There's advantages to both types if everything else is right but doubles usually have a higher seat pressure and it's possible to have one break and the valve not destroy the piston/cylinder from a dropped valve.

Quality of springs can vary widely and it's important to get a high quality one IMHO. Look at my timing chain thread. I skimped on one part (the chain) and it's costing me $1,000 in repair parts plus all my work. While I'm mentioning that replace your timing chain set when you do the cam. Remember too that depending on cam you should replace or at least have them tested every 20,000-25,000 miles.


----------



## 11bravogoat (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks so much. You've helped a lot.


----------

